# 189 visa Points for qualifications for Construction Project Managers



## chipmuck (Apr 12, 2016)

My husband will apply for Construction Project Managers for visa type 189. Can I ask a question regarding points for qualifications. It is mentioned that10 points will be for " an award or qualification recognised by the assessing authority in the assessment of the skilled occupation" . 

Apart from points for bachelor degree, would a recognised Project Management certificate is sufficient for him to get aforementioned 10 points. 

Grateful for your advice. Many thanks.


----------



## chipmuck (Apr 12, 2016)

Can anyone help me with above thread?


----------



## mohfareh (Nov 26, 2015)

Before he applies for Visa 189 he needs to get his qualification (Education and Employment) assessed by Vetassess. and to be qualified as a Construction Project Manager, he needs to have the following as quoted by the recognized assessing authority : 

"Construction Project Manager (ANZSCO Code 133111)

This occupation requires a qualification which is assessed as comparable to the educational level of an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) Bachelor degree or higher degree, in a field highly relevant to the nominated occupation.

In addition to this, applicants must have at least one year of post-qualification employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation. If the qualification(s) are not at the required educational level, or if the employment has been completed prior to the qualification, then the employment will be assessed below the required skill level.

A highly relevant field of study is Construction Project Management, which is the study of planning and controlling building projects (ASCED). General management degrees without underpinning or related studies in construction/civil engineering or building would not usually be positively assessed for this occupation. Qualifications in Architectural Studies with supporting highly relevant employment will be considered on a case-by-case basis."

I believe that if he claims 15 points for bachelor degree, he can't claim extra 10 points from another certificate unless it is a PhD, whatever certificate he may have (be it Project Management or Masters degree) would only support his claim for the 15 points. In other words, the only way to get more points from education after having a recognized bachelor degree is to have a Phd which will entitle him for 20 points instead of 15 for (Bachelor degree or Bachelor degree+ master or whatever extra certificate hemay have).

Thanks,,,,
Mohd


----------



## chipmuck (Apr 12, 2016)

Dear Mohd

Thank you so much for your response. Have you applied as Construction Project Managers?

As per your advice, it seems that my husband does not have sufficient mark to apply for 189 visas, need to dig information for 190 or 489. Do you have any experience in this visa types?


----------



## mohfareh (Nov 26, 2015)

Yes, I have. But I am still at the qualification assessment stage which means I have not applied for a visa yet.

There are tons of information about migration to Australia and all types of visas in this forum. You could just search for the visa class you are looking for and you will get what you want. 

What I know about Subclass 190 is that you could apply for this visa in some states if you could accumulate 55 points or more, then if a state nominated you, it would provide you with 5 more points to end up with a total of 60 points.


by the way, what about extra points from the English test, he can get a total of 20 points if his English skills are excellent. In addition, you may also help him with 5 points if you have an occupation listed in the SOL or CSOL and have an IELTS test.

Cheers, 
Mohd


----------



## chipmuck (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks Mohd. Do you have bachelor degree in construction project management? My husband only got architect construction..so just a bit worried that he may not pass the skill assessment.

Are you applying for 189? I am looking at 190 for Sydney as my husband is unable to receive extra marks for Ielts and so is my qualifications.


----------



## mohfareh (Nov 26, 2015)

My degree is in civil engineering and my visa choice depends on my assessment and English results.

By the way, I have seen several architects who got positive assessment from Vetassess as project managers. In fact, Architects are assessed on a case-by-case basis as quoted from Vetassess website 
*
"Qualifications in Architectural Studies with supporting highly relevant employment will be considered on a case-by-case basis."*

Which means that if he has relevant experience as a Construction Project manager with tasks and responsibilities matching the requirement of the assessing bodies as stated in the link below, 

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

There should be no worries, especially if he has followed Vetassess instructions in terms of document requirements.

Cheers, 
Mohd


----------



## Hdar (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi mate
Just need some info from
U that i've got masters degree in project manager and got 1.5 year paid experience as assistant project manager . Could k be postively assesed by Vetassess . What u reckon? 
Thatnks. N waiting for ur rey.


----------



## MRfahad (Oct 13, 2017)

*MRfahad*

Hi there, 

Could you please let me know, if a have a masters degree on construction project management from australia and have a 1 year job experience from the relevant field can I have full assessment ? And my bachelors degree was on business studies does that change anything too ? 

Thanks in advance


----------

